# Remote device code for XBOX?



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

Anybody know the device code to use the remote to control an XBOX as a DVD player? I have tried several times, but can't seem to find anything that works.


----------



## smashr (Apr 19, 2006)

RLMesq said:


> Anybody know the device code to use the remote to control an XBOX as a DVD player? I have tried several times, but can't seem to find anything that works.


Shockingly enough, the XBOX remote code is the same as the Dish Network branded 40" CRT Projection HDTV. I discovered this accidently as commands send to my old TV would also affect my xbox.


----------



## rickc (Oct 7, 2005)

smashr said:


> Shockingly enough, the XBOX remote code is the same as the Dish Network branded 40" CRT Projection HDTV. I discovered this accidently as commands send to my old TV would also affect my xbox.


And for those of us who have no idea what the model # of the 40" HDTV is...
*What might that code be???*
.


----------



## smashr (Apr 19, 2006)

rickc said:


> And for those of us who have no idea what the model # of the 40" HDTV is...
> *What might that code be???*
> .


Well, I dont have the documentation here at work. But it will definitly be listed in the book that came with your reciever. I can check when I get home tonight and post the code itself.

-Dan


----------



## smashr (Apr 19, 2006)

Set it up as a TV and use 742 or 763.

Let me know how it works.

-Dan


----------



## rickc (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks


----------

